# West to test free agency



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone surprised by this? Not me. He's said he'd do this all along and I didn't think the injury would change much if anything. Of course the guy would love to get more than the $7.5 mil he was pegged to make this in the last year of this contract. His last contract was front loaded so it's been declining every season. 



> New Orleans Hornets forward David West confirmed Monday morning he'll opt out of the final year of his contract with the team and test NBA free agency.
> 
> In a phone conversation, West said he's not ruling out re-signing with the Hornets, but said "I want to win and win big." West said his decision to walk away from $7.5 million in he last year of his contract was in his mind all along, even before tearing the ACL in his left knee on March 24.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/06/new_orleans_hornets_forward_da_8.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Perfect place for David West to be successful… Magic. Dwight Howard does all the stuff DWest doesn’t do (block shots, rebound, score on the low block, draw double teams in the post) and West does everything Dwight doesn’t do (dribble drive, make mid-range shots, make free throws). What do the Hornets need most? Shooting! Who has the most shooting in the league? Orlando! What about…

Sign and trade DWest for signed and traded Jason Richardson, Ryan Anderson, and a future first.

Hornets then resign Carl Landry as their starter. 8-man rotation:

PG Chris Paul
SG Jason Richardson
SF Trevor Ariza
PF Carl Landry
C Emeka Okafor
----------------------------------------
G Jarrett Jack
F Ryan Anderson
C David Andersen

That would give the Hornets more shooting around CP3 than he’s ever had. Also, this gives the Magic a true second option behind Howard and a chance to compete for a title this year. 

PG Jameer Nelson/Chris Duhon
SG Veteran Free Agent/JJ Redick
SF Hedo Turkoglu/Quentin Richardson
PF David West/Brandon Bass
C Dwight Howard/Daniel Orton

Also, both teams keep their superstars happy. Win-win.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was never that big on West as a second banana, but right now he has the best non-rookie contract in the league and you had to expect this


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So word has it Gray is opting out as well. I guess he figures after playing well in the playoffs his status is at an all-time high so why not.

Isn't David Andersen playing in Italy or somewhere next season? I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *David West eyes the prize, opts out of his contract*
> 
> New Orleans power forward David West(notes) is taking a huge, and semi-calculated risk. Entering the final year of his contract, the former All-Star had decided to decline the player option that would have him earning $7.5 million in the final year of his contract. West, in a vacuum, is worth a bit more than that, as the Hornet has worked exceedingly well both with and without Chris Paul(notes) over the last few years. But we're not working in a vacuum, here.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...he-prize-opts-out-of-his-contr?urn=nba-wp5604


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

realistically based on the overall lack of solid free agents, a sign and trade would be the best possible outcome from this IMO. The hornets offense could probably stand to become a little more fast paced. I am just really concerned with having landry and okafor in the starting lineup together.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

West said "I want to win and win big." 

Will sign with Heat or Lakers for the minimum salary?

He is really a good piece for Heat or Lakers.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I doubt that. He wants to get paid to much. He thinks he is a good second option also, hell maybe he wants to try and be the man somewhere else. I'm already prepared for a post-West era in N.O. I do like RollWithEm's trade idea.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> West said "I want to win and win big."
> 
> Will sign with Heat or Lakers for the minimum salary?
> 
> He is really a good piece for Heat or Lakers.


New Jersey


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> I am just really concerned with having landry and okafor in the starting lineup together.


Lack of size? You don't think Landry can knock down jump shots consistently?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

David West phone interview with NBA TV.

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/nba_tv/2011/06/27/west_free_agent.nba/


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Lack of size? You don't think Landry can knock down jump shots consistently?


both of those aspects. The two would be able to get by just fine as a whole against the league, but against postseason bound teams and likely matchups in the west they would be exposed on both fronts. I've said before if Okafor could just learn a damn jumper he'd be a great asset at pf, but if it hasn't happened yet it certainly won't.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *New Orleans Hornets guard Chris Paul says David West's plans don't affect his future here*
> 
> New Orleans Hornets guard Chris Paul reiterated his respect for teammate David West's decision to walk away from the final year of his contract with the team this week, but said West's move might not affect Paul's future here.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/06/new_orleans_hornets_guard_chri_44.html


----------

